# Cystoseira Canariensis, any good?



## tucker01 (Nov 6, 2002)

I was just wondering what the deal is with products like MyoStat and MyoBlast.  They contain an ingredient called "Cystoseira Canariensis".  This ingredient is meant to prevent myostatin from restricting muscle growth.  Has anyone experience an postive effects from these products.  I am considering trying, just looking for feedback.


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2002)

If you look through the pages of the supplement forum you will find a thread called "THE MYOSTATIN EXPERIMENT," that I started. It will give you some interesting info. Let me know if you can't find it.


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Nov 6, 2002)

I took Cytodyne's Myoblast for 16 weeks.  I improved in strength and in size, but I'm not sure if it was the result of the Myoblast.  I trained on a four day split consistently.  So, I'm not too sure on how big of a factor the Myoblast played.  This is the first month I'm not taking it.  I haven't noticed any differences being off of the Myoblast.  Do your research and try it if you want.  Not everybody gets the same results. . . . it might work for you.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 7, 2002)

First you say your thinking of trying it and then you say you took it for 16 weeks. Which is it?? You need to do research and get feedback before you take a product, not after.


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> First you say your thinking of trying it and then you say you took it for 16 weeks. Which is it?? You need to do research and get feedback before you take a product, not after.



I`m a bit confused here bud....care to shed some light?


----------



## Fade (Nov 7, 2002)

Same here


----------



## ZECH (Nov 7, 2002)

Just as my post said...First he said he was considering trying it, then he said he tried it for 16 weeks...if  I read it right.


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

They are two different guys. Unless I`m missing something from another thread here.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks, for your quick response, and yes it is two different guys that posted.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 7, 2002)

Damn, must be blind!!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 7, 2002)

In that case, save your money!


----------



## gopro (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Thanks, for your quick response, and yes it is two different guys that posted.



Check my thread.


----------

